# Unsucessful Sonohysterogram



## kellyg (Feb 22, 2011)

Our patient was scheduled for a sonohysterogram due to menorrhagia. The doc states on the ultrasound form that the sonohyst was unsuccessful(did not dictate why). For a successful sonohyst we bill 76831 and 58340. Can you bill an unsuccessful sonohyst by adding modifier 52 to either code or are you only able to then bill for the ultrasound which would now be 76830?


----------

